# JUN SUPER LEMON FEW ENGINE PICS BEFORE



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

The new set up.









Mick

Sorry I forgot to say thank you to Ben of GT-CULTURE for the Cage and the Strut brace.
Perfect mate. TOP MAN


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

What's happening with the Lemon then mate ? Or should I just wait and ask at Abbey's on Saturday ?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Mick. see you sat Daz


----------



## GTR Fan (Sep 23, 2005)

I love this car.


----------



## Chunk (Nov 16, 2002)

WOW!!


----------



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

stunning!!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Very nice! It looks very meaty.

Do you now speak to Ben then Mick?


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

It looks the same to me what am I missing?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Never seen inside before, but I have to confess that I like it.... no... I lie. I LOVE IT


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

If this is spot the difference, I've failed...

It's got to be one of the most impressive bays ever. Can't wait to have a good look tomorrow and get some ideas.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Whats the changes? I dont spot any!

Or is it a trick question as its now on Autronic or something else non-visible


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

micks posted the same pics, if you look at older pics of the engine bay you will notice some mega changes!!!


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm just guessing but it was maybe a Stella night for Mick and he posted the wrong before pic.
It does look a lot different though and very bling.
Big improvement.


----------



## GT-CULTURE (Apr 14, 2005)

*JUN SUPER LEMON ENGINE PICS BEFORE THE NEW SET UP*

Watch this space.. changes are coming, Mick is going all out for drag racing next year

p.s nope it was Don Perrion for Mick


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

may i just ask is this the car that done drag racing in the ice and that. because when i type in jun super lemon on google it comes up with a car that looks just like the one above in snow.

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...ev=/images?q=jun+lemon+gtr&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=

thanks. p.s. lovely engine you have there


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Not ice - salt.

That was the sister car - built for salt flat speed trials in USA.


----------



## GT-CULTURE (Apr 14, 2005)

I believe your thinking of JUN Hyper Lemon R3. Top Speed on Bonneville Salt flats.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

ok thanks guys

alex


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Howsie said:


> Very nice! It looks very meaty.
> 
> Do you now speak to Ben then Mick?


How did you guess Howsie    


Mick


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Looks sweet Mick


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Looks fantastic Mick - huge improvement mate :smokin:

Look forward to catching up later....


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

The engine looks amazing now mick 

Very glad to see the garden hose gone 
I've still not seen this car in action yet, I can't wait till next year


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

GT-CULTURE said:


> Watch this space.. changes are coming, Mick is going all out for drag racing next year


Hope Mick is not going to rip the Jun car to bits is he
Then turn it into a full out drag car 

I thought the gold R32 that Abbey have been working on 
was going to be his race car for next year 

Keith:smokin:


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Nice to see air filters in there. The thought of turbos sucking through mesh scares me.
Awesome as ever Mick!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nice to see you today Mick. Sounds like next year is going to be fun with both your cars


----------



## GT-CULTURE (Apr 14, 2005)

keith said:


> Hope Mick is not going to rip the Jun car to bits is he
> Then turn it into a full out drag car
> 
> I thought the gold R32 that Abbey have been working on
> ...



Yup i heard Mick, Junichi, Koyama San etc.etc.. want to give you sleepless nights :smokin: 

Hasn't bought a roll cage, box and bigger turbo just to drive down the shops in


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

GT-CULTURE said:


> Yup i heard Mick, Junichi, Koyama San etc.etc.. want to give you sleepless nights :smokin:
> 
> Hasn't bought a roll cage, box and bigger turbo just to drive down the shops in


HA HA HA HA HA HA      

It will not be me that will be having the sleepless nights. 

More likely to be the people spending big money playing catch up to me  

Keith:smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

keith said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA
> 
> It will not be me that will be having the sleepless nights.
> 
> ...



HA HA HA Kieth:smokin: :smokin: 
I havent spent anything yet all done by Sponsers    

Cheers Ben


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

m6beg said:


> HA HA HA Kieth:smokin: :smokin:
> I havent spent anything yet all done by Sponsers
> 
> Cheers Ben


I could do with getting sponsers by the sounds of things.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

m6beg said:


> HA HA HA Kieth:smokin: :smokin:
> I havent spent anything yet all done by Sponsers
> 
> Cheers Ben


Hi Mick

I hope all your sponsors and your designated tuner can come up
with the goods for next year.
Because I know for sure mine will 

Just a bit of friendly banter 

Keith:smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Keith no problem Mate   
This is what it should be like :smokin: :smokin: 
When i get in the 9's with the Lemon I will Be a Very happy man  .
I have got to beat a 10.2 . I think that is the beast it has Ever done.

Any way my Wifes Scooby will beat your SLOW car    


Mick


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

m6beg said:


> Any way my Wifes Scooby will beat your SLOW car
> 
> 
> Mick


Mick

You know when to ask for a race when the engine is out of my car 

It is going to be a long winter

Keith:smokin:


----------



## GT-CULTURE (Apr 14, 2005)

Long winter ? nope it will fly by  

Get saving your petrol money for Santa Pod old chap


----------

